# 2 abandoned kittens



## joseph85750 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just thought I'd share this. It happened in October of 2006, but I still think about it..

---
We went out for dinner at a restaurant which is part of an outdoor mall.

After dinner, we walked the mall area. At the bottom of some escalators there was a large flowerbed. There were 2 guys in the area, apparently looking for something in the flowerbed. It turned out to be 2 kittens. They had a small grocery sack (perhaps from the grocery store next door) with some milk and a can of tuna. They left a paper bowl of milk and tuna for the cats, and walked off. At that point I wasn't sure if they left the cats, or simply saw/heard the cats and decided to feed them. We came down a few minutes later and saw one of the kittens-- an orange (Morris cat color) come out, meowing/crying. We got closer but the kitten quickly ran back into the flowerbed. When we got closer, we could see the kittens both eating, so they seemed to be ok. The other one was a darker silver tabby. We left, but I was thinking about them all night.
The next morning before work, I went to the mall website and found some contact information. I emailed them, describing what I saw and was hoping they could get the cats and maybe find a home for them. There are pet stores there, plus they have the means to put up signs to help find them a home. I received this reply:

===
Good morning,
Thank you very much for your information about the Kittens. Just to give you an update, we looked and found the two kittens right where you mentioned. I took one of the two cats to my house and he'll have a good home. I took the orange striped tabby because that is the one I caught. Both kitties were pretty scared and were difficult to catch. Unfortunately, we could not find a home for the second cat. We will take him to the Humane Society. One of the workers offered to pay the $25.00 donation fee. I am hoping that someone will offer to take him home also before the end of the day. Thank you so much for letting us know. 

===

Throughout the day, I bounced a few emails back and forth with them, asking status, and finally, I got this reply:

===
The other kitty has been adopted. Here's a picture of the orange tabby sleeping

===

He attached a picture of his new pet (I attached it to this message).

It was so good to know they both found a home. I was pretty happy after, and still am!

A happy ending. I thought you'd enjoy the story.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great story. Glad they're now both safe and well.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love happy endings.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Marie completely; I love happy endings, too! The little orange fellow is precious--I'm so glad that he and the other kitty have found loving homes. Purrs,


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is a great story. Its heartwarming to know everyone cared and things worked out!


----------

